# Test Pilot's Daughter: Dead Reckoning 99 cents on Kindle



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you ever want to be an astronaut or take a ride in the space shuttle? Here's your chance.

Published on the same day as the actual, historic launch of four women in space on April 4, 2010, this novel follows Christina Matthews on her destiny to become NASA's youngest Astronaut Commander. Michael Jacobs, a bright young colleague, helps Christina unravel a terrorist attack and fight a nuclear battle in orbit. She is pitted between a NASA conspiracy and a terrorist plot to bring the world's greatest power to her knees. As Christina hopes to be the first astronaut on Mars, her dreams are interrupted by family tragedy and a war with Iranian terrorists. Will space shuttle disaster, torture and mental calamity rein back the dreams of the best female pilot who ever lived? Or will true love conquer all?

An action-packed thriller loaded with suspense, this story depicts real life scenes of death-defying bravery in the cockpit and exposes the untold trauma of space travel.

Steve Ward
Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Knbr, thank you so much for putting my cover up. I made the post then I
left town for spring break and I just saw it.  Thanks again.
Steve Ward
Test Pilot's Duaghter II


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Now that Amazon has corrected the title of my book. I hope everyone will get a look at it.
Steve Ward
Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning


----------



## Lazer (Mar 7, 2010)

Sky, Glad to see you have your second book loaded on Kindle. I always wanted to be an astronaut ever since I was a kid. Cant wait to read it.
Lazer


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Lazer, Thanks for noticing. I hope you enjoy it.
I worked for NASA back in the 80s and had a shot getting on the shuttle as a mission specialist but didnt quite make it.
Was always my dream also.
Steve Ward


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Since NASA's four women made it back safely yesterday, thought I would put my book up again for another look.

Have you ever noticed they don't show the astronauts during launch. All the astronauts wear diapers in their 
G-suits for a good reason. Half of them throw up and the other half soil the diaper. Sitting on six million pounds
of solid and liquid fuel, the controlled explosion required to put them in orbit is a violent business. If you
would like to know what it's like, just read my first chapter.

Steve Ward
Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Sky Warrior said:


> Since NASA's four women made it back safely yesterday, thought I would put my book up again for another look.
> 
> Have you ever noticed they don't show the astronauts during launch. All the astronauts wear diapers in their
> G-suits for a good reason. Half of them throw up and the other half soil the diaper. Sitting on six million pounds
> ...


Sounds rather horrible  Can't wait to read it..


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Heh, heh, thanks for noticing. I hope you enjoy the read.
Steve Ward
Test Pilot's Daughter


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wanted to let readers know that my two novels can be read stand alone or in series.

Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge
Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning

Thanks,
Steve Ward


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

The world's greatest female pilot, Christina Matthews, knows her way around the space shuttle,
but she has a lot to learn about love. Put on your crash helmet for this 99 cent action adventure:

[[ASIN:B0035WTNSK Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge]]
[[ASIN:B003F24HRW Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning]]

P.S. If you would like to laugh out loud, check out some of Kindle's funniest authors on the thread:
Secret Book Club.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, I just watched Space Shuttle Atlantis take off for its last trip into orbit. It always takes my breath away.

Dead Reckoning continues the saga of Christina Mathews as she achieves Astronaut-Commander at the tender age of 29. She is pitted between a NASA conspiracy and a terrorist plot to bring the world’s greatest power to her knees. As she hopes to be the first astronaut on Mars, her dreams are interrupted by the tragic family events and a war with Iranian terrorists.  Will space shuttle disaster, torture and mental calamity rein back the dreams of the greatest female pilot who ever lived?  Or will true love conquer all?


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Just back from fishing in Oregon and thought I better get back on Kindle Boards.
steve ward
Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge
Test Pilot's Daughter: Dead Reckoning


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Weekly Promo


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

New 5-star review for this sequel to Test Pilot's Daughter:Revenge.  A big THANK YOU to reader, J.P. Morgan.

This is the second Test Pilot's Daughter novel that I have read by Steve Ward. I really enjoyed the first book but this second book just blew me away. Steve's second in the series has non stop excitement. Do you like NASA, Space Flight, very strong Female characters,a thrilling plot involving the Iranian's and Russians? This book has it all. The characters are further developed from the first novel and they grow right in front of your eyes. I spent several evenings staying up until the wee hours not being able to put down this book. If you like adventure, intrigue, and some romance you'll really love this book.
J.P. Morgan


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

The sequel to Test Pilot's Daughter has sold its first 200 copies and gotten four 5-star reviews.

5-Star review, thanks Charles Shea!

If you like extraordinary techno-thrillers with a dash of spicy romance mixed-in, you're going to love this one! I downloaded the sample and I was hooked. I had to know what happened next...so I bought the book. This is a timely page-turner that really delivers. I highly recommend this book. Kudos to you Mr. Ward!


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Romance, adventure, murder and revenge, Christina Matthews does it all. An obsessed fly-girl with the Right Stuff  and True Grit fights for justice against two men who want her dead.  From a shaky first solo, she breaks through the glass ceiling to the very top of America’s space program only to find her country threatened by nuclear war.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Cover art credits: Dead Reckoning cover design and layout by T.M. Roy; Space shuttle photograph courtesy of the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA).

If you are in need of professional covers, the designer can be contacted at: www.teryvision.com


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

New cover, new edit and new formatting, still only 99 cents for the month of August.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Dead Reckoning goes to $2.99 on August 18.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

New cover blurb written by Cathy Wiley before Dead Reckoning goes to print.

Finally, Christina Matthews’ goal of becoming an astronaut comes true, although at a great cost. But within minutes of lift-off, the dream becomes a nightmare when missiles strike the space shuttle.

After a tension-filled landing in the damaged spacecraft, Christina has to figure out who she can believe and who she can’t as she discovers that a worldwide terrorist organization has targeted the space program—and the entire United States of America. The only one she can trust is Michael Jacobs, a fellow astronaut... and he has an ulterior motive himself.

The fate of the entire world is in her hands as she and her crew are sent into space: not to explore this time, but to defend their country from synchronized nuclear strikes.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Lowering the price today of Dead Reckoning back to it's original 99 cents.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Loving the new cover and blurb..


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Abigail,
Thanks for commenting on my covers.
I am so excited about the success of your book.
I check on it often.
If you promoted it more on these boards and on the Amazon threads,
your sales would shoot through the roof.
Your numero uno supporter,
steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is an excerpt from Dead Reckoning, when Christina realizes the Space Shuttle has been sabotaged.

There was a strange glow, and she finally noticed a small hole in the left side of the cockpit. Her helmet began to fog. Gotta move quick or I’ll be flying blind.  It wasn’t in the manual, but there was only one thing to do. She slammed her fist down hard on the large red switch that fired the explosive bolts separating Endeavor from its two boosters and main fuel tank. Shuttle power automatically flamed out with the abort. Another jolt and what remained of the spacecraft was free at 40,000 feet, going straight up at Mach 3.  She knew at such speeds it was only a matter of seconds before the hole in the side of the cockpit would rupture the entire shuttle.  Easing back on the stick she felt a response. Thank you Jesus!  

A brilliant flash lit up the daytime sky, and every port of the shuttle gleamed bright orange.  Boosters exploded!  Looking up through the front window Earth appeared, then the coastline of Florida. The Endeavor was inverted, but the nose came around as she rolled the aircraft back to horizontal in a “Split-S.” Airspeed down to Mach Two.

“Endeavor, how do you read?  Endeavor?” her headset came alive.
A chorus of screams flooded the intercom, sheer panic in the crew.
“Shut up back there!” She could hardly hear the radio.  “Read you ground. . .hands full.”  She tried to summarize the situation as briefly as possible, every second critical. “Ground, Endeavor, free of boosters at 1,160 knots, engine out, gonna have to make an RTLS--return to landing site--at low altitude. Computer shot, but I have control. Pitching down, heading zero-seven-five.”
“Roger that, Stick, put Cliff on.”
“Can’t.”
“Why not?”
“Gone.”
“Gone?  Did you say g. . .”
“He’s dead,


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

This book is dedicated to the lives of those brave astronauts who lost their lives in the Challenger explosion.
I saw it live. I had an application in to the astronaut program at the time, and I took the disaster personally.
It has been a long time now, but I will never forget that day and it's impact on the country and the NASA program.
Most people don't realized that we owe all the microelectronics and internet technology we have to the space
program, and it was the best investment our government ever made. It is a crying shame that NASA is losing its 
funding.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, the US Space Shuttle program will soon be history. If you would like to 
know what it is like to fly the Shuttle both on launch and re-entry, read Dead Reckoning.
steve ward


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

The subject of this novel has gone from sci-fi to ancient history all in one year
with the death of the space program.

If you would like to know what it was like to ride the Space Shuttle, this is your ticket.

steve ward


----------

